
Cape: A new way forward for Kubernetes Multi-cluster App and Data Management - ottodacat
https://cape.sh/cape-official-launch/
======
debianmaster
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S551qxe9vCg&list=PLByzHLEsOQ...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S551qxe9vCg&list=PLByzHLEsOQEB01EIybmgfcrBMO6WNFYZL)

